# turface all-sport



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone used or is useing it now.Turface mvp has changed to turface all-sport.I will be getting 3 50 lb bags.Would like some input on this for substrate. Thanks


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard it's good, what aize tank do you have???????? That's a whole lot.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just wait a few weeks to add fish as it strips KH and this is very harmful to fish. After that, it is a great substrate.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a 120 that was my reef tank,until I upgraded to a 240.I will have a 40 gallon sump for filtration and hiding all equipment,and a quiet one 4000hh for a return pump and a 6x 54 watt tek light.I also have a 10 lb bottle of co2 with electric seliniod that will be ran by a rk2.Would it be ok to put plants in after a couple of days


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I use turface and love it. Rinse it to save yourself the trouble of cleaning a dirty filter and cloudy water. The hardest part is getting used to it's lightweight texture. It's hard to explain, but after you use it a while, you'll get the hang of it. You can put the plants in immediately.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't use Turface but use SMS which was replaced with Turface. Great substrate.


----------



## llamas (Jul 5, 2010)

I use it as well. As mentioned before, my only complaint is the wight of the substrate. It is very light making planting a bit difficult. But with a little patience it will work. 

I love it since it readily absorbs fertilizers put in the tank, plus it soooo cheap!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have SMS and the older Turface. 
Yes, they remove KH. In a Rift Lake tank I added coral sand to the substrate (roughly 50/50) and this tank does not have the problem of low KH. 
In other tanks a little coral sand in the filter seems to do the trick, or adding baking soda to the water, but gotta keep doing this, the substrate keeps on removing the KH. 

Do not need to wash it first. 
1) Dampen it, so you are not breathing the dust. 
2) Put it in the tank. Arrange hills and valleys, rocks, driftwood... 
3) Plant, misting to keep them wet. 
4) Put a plate or plastic bag over the substrate and allow the water to flow in slowly (1 gallon per minute) and seep over the edge of the plastic.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for all info,I will put some argonite sand in the sump.Would 5 lbs be to much.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

So this stuff is some sort of clay? I looked it up on the web and I found was stuff about using it in baseball fields.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

They use at ball fields,I am going to try it,several have stated it is good for planted tanks.For $14.00 for a 50 lb bag is cheap.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up the turface today,what is the best way to put it in the tank.I have heard it is real dusty.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I rinse it now, but I've also just put a plate on top of the turface as is and poured the water in slowly.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Just rinse it in a bucket and dump it in the tank. Put a plate on the substrate with a smaller bowl in the middle of it. Pour the water slowly in the bowl so it trickles into the plate and off into the substrate without moving the substrate to much.

The water will still cloud a little bit but a good canister filter or HOB plus a small power filter will clear that up in a few hours.

- Brad


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.I was surprised that they only charge me $9.00 for 50 lb bag


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

It's just baseball field fired clay so there's almost nothing in it. There's more in Kitty Litter than Turface.

I picked up the last 10 bags of SMS a local Lesco had laying around a year ago for $3.00 a 50lb bag since they wanted to stock Turface for $10.

- brad


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

I got my turface put in yesterday,and I rally like the look of it.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Just too bad finding it in this area is sooooooooo hard.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

The closeset I found it was 100 miles away,I had a trip planned to go that way,If not for that I wouldn't have got it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I actually called schools and found out how to locate it. You'd be surprised the funny places it turns up. Call around, you may luck out.


----------

